# Photos & Quick Review!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Here are the piccies. A couple are on the 1st page (link), with the remainder on the 2nd page (link)

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albuo65?&page=1
http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albuo65?&page=2

Not much i can say really, except WOW WOW WOW. This car is everything i could have dreamt & hoped for. She is by far the most exciting & fastest car i've ever owned & i can't imagine ever wanting to replace her, as i can't see anything really matching her for performance & exhilaration, this side of Â£100K.

The RS6 has dispatched everything that so far has wanted to play & she did not even break a sweat (the work at AmD had plenty to do with that).

Every time i drive her, i display the biggest grin physically possible & every time i fire her up or touch the loud pedal i get shivers down my spine, the sound from the Milltek is just mind blowing.

I can't get over how composed & powerful this car is. The few friends i've taken for a spin have sh1t themselves at the power & handling  :lol:

Will write a better review, once i've had chance to push her further, as to date in the 2 weeks/1000 miles i've had her, i've not really had the chance to play fully.

Popping out for some more grinning


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

absolutely stunning mate! enjoy it! 

ps is it a dsg box on it?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

No jealousy here....NOT!!

Nice one Paul....enjoy 

Damian


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> No jealousy here....NOT!!


Nope, no jealousy here either... NOT!! 

She looks awesome Paul. 

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I wanna hear this baby growl! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Nice one m8


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Very Nice 8)

Like you say, there is going to be very little on the road that can compete.

Lets us know about the MPG  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Paul - are the brakes painted and logo'ed as standard?

I'm thinking of doing mine as the unpainted calipers, although huge, aren't overly appealing. :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> absolutely stunning mate! enjoy it!
> 
> ps is it a dsg box on it?


Cheers 

I don't think its a DSG box, as per the V6 TT, as far as i know Audi refer to the RS6's box as an Automatic Tiptronic 5-speed transmission with DSP & steering wheel mounted paddle shift. Its almost identical to the set-up in my previous S8, but its an awful lot quicker & sharper through the gears & unless i'm going mad, i can hold 1st gear right up to 60mph (post AmD work) & i'm still a few hundred RPM from the red-line. I'll be trying this out over the next few weeks.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Very Nice 8)
> 
> Like you say, there is going to be very little on the road that can compete.
> 
> Lets us know about the MPG  :wink:


Cheers.

The MPG is actually better than the S8 which given the RS6 is slightly heavier & with over 100BHP more power struck me as odd, but i'm told that as the Turbos produce & handle such a large chunk of the power & they are air based unlike the S8 which was using only fuel for all of its power along with the huge Torque advantage is the reason for the better MPG.

I got just over 24mpg as an average on a recent 500 mile round trip, made up of 70% motorway, 20% A&B roads & 10% heavy traffic. I did give her a few tickles & was doing between 85 & 90 on the motorway (was very early in the morning  )


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Paul - are the brakes painted and logo'ed as standard?
> 
> I'm thinking of doing mine as the unpainted calipers, although huge, aren't overly appealing. :?


They are indeed. Shame really that its only the fronts, as the car is wearing Brembos front & rear (might look too bling if front & rear had a logo though), but the RS logo does look sweet & i'm amazed at the power of the brakes. This may change after a track session, but right now & for normal fairly rapid driving, the OEM's work very very well.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers everyone for your appreciative comments. Paul is one very happy bear 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Paul, 
Looks awesome mate....truly the stealthiest GT car around.

Can't wait to see it in the flesh.

Stu


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Sweet. 8)


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Nice barge :wink: :wink: 

Not jealous at all, no no no, not at all, not me, no sir. Enjoy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Sounds fantastic. How much for passenger laps at your next track day? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> Sounds fantastic. How much for passenger laps at your next track day? :wink:


Would be my pleasure but don't forget your G Suit (pal of mine suggested this last week  )


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

What a toy  
mmmmm RS6...............


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Slightly odd scenario, but as my RS6 is off the road at the dealers for a few days, having the drivers seat back swab replaced i'm really missing the car.

They lent me a V6 TTR for the day on Friday (really good fun) & an S4 cab for this weekend, but i'm still missing the RS6. I guess if the weather had been better, then balsting around in the S4 cab would have diminished this loss slightly, but the weather is crap so not even got that to look forward to.

Should have the RS6 back tomorrow with any luck, so the smile will return 8)


----------

